# Color Questions



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

What colour are her parents?


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

She looks brown...Although her muzzle is black so she could be black.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Black. The red in her mane is sun damage/fading.


----------



## CritterCountry (Mar 15, 2011)

I have no idea what her parents look like.
Yes I thought fading black too


----------



## Miss Meghana (Mar 21, 2011)

Not liver chestnut.

Smokey black is a possibility, although it would be hard to affirm this without testing. My guess is a dark bay. I've owned a mare so dark she seemed almost black, but lightens out and looks like yours (except, like, eight hands taller :lol. Bay comes in shades almost as light as buckskin and nearly as dark as black. But black is generally classified, 'A pure, black color with no other color, except permissionable white markings.'

There are two types of black - pure and sunbleached. Pure remains even black, sun or no, and sunbleached lightens somewhat. But I think she has too much red in her, and she shouldn't have any at all in the winter photos.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't think bay at all. The only red in the winter pic is in her mane, which doesn't shed out like coat does. Plenty of fading blacks fade much more than this girl. 

Black, fading or smoky. You can test for it, it's about $25 I believe.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ditto that Chillaa. And not only that. Blacks can and do fade in the winter as well.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

What I'd like to know is if she is black how did she have a bay mule? I agree that she looks completely black, but I'm pretty sure the agouti didn't come from the mini jack. I thought if a black horse had the agouti modifier they are bay, it doesn't hide on black horses?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Donkey and mule genetics just don't want to stick in my brain lol. I think it's because there aren't many out here in Australia. 

What colour was the jack?


----------



## Miss Meghana (Mar 21, 2011)

Mane wouldn't lighten out, I'm fairly sure. And I'm from NY, and know winter well (it's a week 'til April and they're forcasting four inches of snow). Ontario has similar, if not the same weather (in fact, we're practically neighbors... sort of) and the fading black horses at my barn don't fade. Plus, she has ginger-ish muzzle (at least in the second one - could be the light, though).

Sorry if I seem argumentitive.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Miss Meghana said:


> Mane wouldn't lighten out, I'm fairly sure. And I'm from NY, and know winter well (it's a week 'til April and they're forcasting four inches of snow). Ontario has similar, if not the same weather (in fact, we're practically neighbors... sort of) and the fading black horses at my barn don't fade. Plus, she has ginger-ish muzzle (at least in the second one - could be the light, though).
> 
> Sorry if I seem argumentitive.


I don't think you read any responses to your statement. I am not saying that the mane lightens in winter at all. I said that a mane doesn't shed like a coat, and any lightening in the summer will still be there in the winter. 

Please read responses before trying to assert your opinion.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm in North Dakota, so not much difference. If a horse is outside, un-blanketed, 24/7/365 they will sun fade in both the summer and the winter. Damage to the mane (fading) will not disappear with the seasons like the main color coat on the body.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Miss Meghana said:


> Mane wouldn't lighten out, I'm fairly sure. And I'm from NY, and know winter well (it's a week 'til April and they're forcasting four inches of snow). Ontario has similar, if not the same weather (in fact, we're practically neighbors... sort of) and the fading black horses at my barn don't fade. Plus, she has ginger-ish muzzle (at least in the second one - could be the light, though).
> 
> Sorry if I seem argumentitive.


I have a buckskin whose mane and tail are sunbleached just like that. She's outside 24/7 in North Dakota also. Manes and tails fade and are more noticeable because they don't have a fluffy winter coat to cover it. 

Also the second fading black you mentioned as having a light muzzle is probably a brown horse, just very dark. Black horses do no have light muzzles, fading or nonfading.


----------



## Miss Meghana (Mar 21, 2011)

Um, before accusing me of _anything_, Chiilia, why don't you just consider the possibility that I did read every response. I do take offence to the fact that you are acting all uppity on me. I'm voicing my opinion from my knowledge, and think it is true. Rather than just saying, "You're wrong," why don't you say, "Maybe there is a possibility, but I'm not convinced."

Just saying. :? Anyway, I've given you my opinion, and that's what CritterCountry asked for. If she tests the pony and I'm wrong, then I'm wrong. If I'm right, then you're wrong. What does it matter.

I'm unsubscribing to this thread now, so see you around.


----------

